# Hughesville, MD - Queeny - Blk/Tan F



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

Queeny is a brown and black female German Shepherd Dog mix. She is approximately 2 years old.

Animal Control Site

Petfinder Site

*Tri-County Animal Shelter*
Hughesville, MD 
301-932-1713/18009031992


----------



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## paxmom (Aug 7, 2011)

*Believin' in Divine!*

I just joined this site because on 08/05, my husband gave to me my dream - he took me to "see" a GSD that he knew was for adoption at tri-county shelter for our anniversary (15 years and still on our honeymoon). When I saw this dog, something inside of me said "this is the one." I knew nothing about her, but I truly believe in listening to my inner voice, so we asked to visit with her and after an hour, we were sure.

Our home is full of love - 4 sons, 2 in USN and 2 at home, 4 birds, 3 cats and 2 dogs! We have room and love for all and on Friday we added Queenie (now to be known as Zoey) to our pack! She comes home Wednesday and the family is getting ready for our newest addition.

I've been reading and researching about GSD's and believe it or not, just joined this site today. Started reading all threads and can't believe I found MY dog on this site! I totally believe in signs and now know, far beyond any doubt, that this dog was meant for me and my family!

Rest assured Zoey will have a wonderful home filled with lots of love, activities and discipline. She spent her first few years crated with little attention (from what I've heard), but the rest of her life will be spent with purpose and the love of a family. I'm going to do my best to train her and give her the respect and purpose she deserves! Will post pictures as soon as I can. 

Would love any and all tips, ideas, and comments. Thanks to all!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! She's a beauty! There is a lot of information about integrating dogs into an existing pack. 

Here's one that may help. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...now/159473-about-urgent-rescue-situation.html


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Let us know when she is out and safe. Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonder why the shelter had her as a "mix". Hard to not look anymore pure-bred than she does.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Wonder why the shelter had her as a "mix". Hard to not look anymore pure-bred than she does.


Some shelters have the blanket policy that any dog not surrendered with papers from some type of registry will be listed as a mix. If they can't prove it with paper, they won't claim it at all.
Sheilah


----------



## paxmom (Aug 7, 2011)

I asked about the "mix" part and according to the shelter, they list everything as "mix", even if the dog comes in with papers. Good to know for future reference.

Zoey is indeed a purebred GSD that was purchased from a breeder by the previous owner... go figure ?!?!

We are visiting her everyday until Wednesday at which time she'll be spayed at a local vet and then brought home.... Here's a pic that we took yesterday while visiting her at the shelter.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm interested to find out how she does with you cats LOL. Is that a dark spot on her tongue? I'm glad she has a new home.


----------



## paxmom (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm interested to see how she does with the cats too - LOL  

Zoey does have a dark spot on her tongue - adding character I think!

I see you're in MD - Are you involved in any clubs or have any advice/recommendations on training? I live in Calvert County and am interested in training Zoey and possible SAR training if she shows any inclination.

----PAX Mom----


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

paxmom said:


> I just joined this site because on 08/05, my husband gave to me my dream - he took me to "see" a GSD that he knew was for adoption at tri-county shelter for our anniversary (15 years and still on our honeymoon). When I saw this dog, something inside of me said "this is the one." I knew nothing about her, but I truly believe in listening to my inner voice, so we asked to visit with her and after an hour, we were sure.
> 
> Our home is full of love - 4 sons, 2 in USN and 2 at home, 4 birds, 3 cats and 2 dogs! We have room and love for all and on Friday we added Queenie (now to be known as Zoey) to our pack! She comes home Wednesday and the family is getting ready for our newest addition.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS! And welcome to the forum.....I found our Conor here too, it is a wonderful resource if you are looking to adopt a great GSD. Lots of info here as you have already discovered, and members are always ready to help. Go VERY cautiously with introductions to the cats and birds - GSD's have prey drive which can run the gamut from virtually non existent to off the map - until you are absolutely sure she is going to be OK with them. Good luck with your beautiful girl!
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

